

ExportMyPosts.com - Backup Your Posterous Blog Data in One Click - jazzychad
https://exportmyposts.jazzychad.net/

======
jazzychad
Hi hn! I'm so happy to get this finished and out the door that I'm giving away
some free exports. Use the promo code HACKERNEWS on the products page (after
login) to get a free export. It's good for the first 25 people that use it.

Please let me know your feedback. I'm hoping this is a useful tool that will
provide some value for people. If it proves to be popular, it could then be
expanded to other services, etc...

~~~
rmateu
Looks great. _Please_ consider a [tumblr](<http://tumblr.com/>) to
[scriptogr.am](<http://scriptogr.am/>) export.

I'd happily pay $20 for that (and we all know HN comment anecdote is
evidence).

~~~
ohgodthecat
Why do you need one for scriptogr.am? don't you already have the source in
your dropbox with that?

Edit: Sorry misread the to scriptogr.am

~~~
rmateu
I want to migrate __to __scriptogr.am, but after a weekend of failed attempts
modifying [Jekyll Blog Migration scripts][github], I was giving the free
market (and my laziness) a nudge.

While posterous demise makes tumblr the winner of the space, I do think its
social features/direction really gets in the way for those that just want a
simple and fast blog.

Some more links for anyone interested _hint, hint, wink, wink_ :

    
    
        * [ import-from-tumblr.js][github 2]
        * [Tumblr to Jekyll migration][github 3]
        * [ Migrating from Tumblr to Jekyll][55minutes]
        * [Markdown to HTML to Markdown to…][pennywised]    
        
    

[55minutes]: [http://blog.55minutes.com/2012/02/migrating-from-tumblr-
to-j...](http://blog.55minutes.com/2012/02/migrating-from-tumblr-to-jekyll/)
[github]: <https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/wiki/Blog-Migrations> [github 2]:
[https://github.com/rsms/rsms.github.com/blob/master/_scripts...](https://github.com/rsms/rsms.github.com/blob/master/_scripts/import-
from-tumblr.js) [github 3]: <https://gist.github.com/867468> [pennywised]:
<http://pennywised.com/markdown-train>

------
shazow
Just queued up 3 blogs for exporting, working as expected, feels good. :)

My only complaint was that I had to give my username/password, but @jazzychad
tells me that's the only form of auth for the Posterous API, sadly. If you
want to change your password before giving it away, here's the linky:
<http://posterous.com/#account/edit>

Update (~10 minutes later): First export is done. Fast S3 download, nice in-
archive directory structure, both HTML and JSON outputs, both scales and
original media. Everything I could have asked for.

~~~
jazzychad
Yes, the only way to auth with their API is with user/pass... but I am using
ssl on my server, using ssl to connect to their api, and am storing the
passwords using strong encryption on my server. I never see or log the
passwords.

However, if you are paranoid like me and want to change your password anyway,
please don't change it back before your exports finish :)

------
skymt
I have a feeling a lot of people will be wanting to move from Posterous to
hosted WordPress. There's an import plugin available[1], but it seems to have
some major issues. You might want to consider adding support for WordPress's
WXR format.

1: <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/posterous-importer/>

~~~
thiele
+1 for support for downloading a format that can be imported into Wordpress.

------
bmccormack
My favorite line from the blog post:

"If you are looking for a free solution, you can read the Posterous API
documentation to create your own backups."

Well said and great job on the tool Chad! If had a posterous blog, this would
be a $9 no-brainer.

------
__abc
Doesn't RSS already do this for you?

~~~
jazzychad
Sure, if you want to write the code to backup all your data, and if the RSS
feed contains every post. But this tool is for people that don't want to (or
don't know how) to mess with that.

------
quickpost
Cool tool! And nice turn around!

Minor Typo on the homepage: s/refernce/reference/

~~~
jazzychad
oops, thanks. fixed.

------
tzm
Works like a charm. Upgraded to export all my blogs. Thanks Chad.

------
tiernano
cool. just got a free export, just waiting for it to finish. now to look into
building an importer and start a new mini blog...

